# problem mit scrollbar und doctype



## fluid (17. September 2003)

ich habe folgendes problem ich habe mit css meine scrollbar entfernt 


```
<style type="text/css">
body { 
font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Helectiva, Verdana, sans-serif; 
font-size: 11px;
margin-left:0px; 
margin-right:0px; 
margin-top:0px; 
margin-bottom:0px;
padding : 0px; 
height : 100% ; 
width : 100% ; 
overflow : auto;
}

.table {
width: 100%;
height: 100%;

}
</style>
```
 das funktioniert soweit auch ganz gut
nur füge ich jetzt den doctype ein is der scrollbar wieder da is er raus is der scrollbar weg woran lieht das ?


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html dir="ltr" lang="en">
```


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

setz doch mal scrolling auf no oder overflow auf hidden oder visible


----------



## fluid (17. September 2003)

scrolling="no" im body is nicht xhtml konform und hidden und visble bringen nix


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

XHTML ist auch (noch) nicht so ganz mein fall.


----------



## rootssw (17. September 2003)

ich hab' jetzt mal folgenden code eingegeben und es hat geklappt. kein scrollbar zu sehen. allerdings ist da der überstehende rest natürlich weg.

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html dir="ltr" lang="en">


<style type="text/css">
body { 
font-family: Tahoma, Arial, Helectiva, Verdana, sans-serif; 
font-size: 11px;
margin-left:0px; 
margin-right:0px; 
margin-top:0px; 
margin-bottom:0px;
padding : 0px; 
height : 100% ; 
width : 100% ; 
overflow : hidden
}

.table {
width: 100%;
height: 100%;

}
</style>
<Body>
<Table>
<IMG SRC="test.gif">
</Table>

fsdafdssfdkölfjlsdajfldlasjfldaslfjasldfklaslflsdjafjsdlafklaslfjlöasjlfdkasjfklsdjlfjasdöfjkasdjöfdjasklfjklasdjfklasdfjasdklföajfldkasjöfaslöjflsdjlfjlöfasdljfödlajsdfkjljflkjsdlkjfdklajflsdjalfjalöjsdlkajlsjlfdsjalfjd

</Body></HTML>
```


----------



## fluid (17. September 2003)

ich habe bei mir noch scrollbars ... irgendwas stimmt da nicht


----------



## fluid (17. September 2003)

ok des rätsels lösung :



> Die aktuelle Preview-Version des Internet Explorer 6 offenbart eine sehr wichtige und zukunftsweisende Fähigkeit: Das konsequentere Bekenntnis zu den existierenden W3C-Spezifikationen! Microsoft hat in den IE 6 eine Funktionalität implementiert, die den Browser beim Vorhandensein einer DOCTYPE-Angabe (in der ersten Zeile) des Dokuments in den so genannten "standards-compliant mode" umschaltet. Daraufhin werden Markup und Style Sheets kritischer interpretiert und ggf. völlig anders als bisher dargestellt. Ein Beispiel soll das illustrieren. Obwohl es immer wieder debattiert wird, dass Positions- bzw. Längenangaben in CSS Einheiten erfordern – sofern die Werte ungleich Null sind – halten sich Programme und Autoren oft nicht daran. Bisher wurden die positionierten Inhalte meistens wie erwartet dargestellt. Hier liegt nun die (eigentlich erfreuliche) Falle im IE 6.
> 
> 
> In den "standards-compliant mode" schaltet der IE 6 u. a. dann, wenn eine DOCTYPE-Angabe für HTML 4.0 oder XHTML vorhanden ist. Bei HTML 4.0 ist das bei der Strict-DTD mit bzw. ohne URL-Angabe der Fall, während die Transitional- und Frameset-DTDs nur in Verbindung mit der URL-Angabe zu diesem Modus führen. Man kann dieses Verhalten anhand von document.compatMode überprüfen. Diese im IE6 implementierte Eigenschaft gibt entweder CSS1Compat oder BackCompat zurück. Der letztgenannte Wert erscheint, wenn sich der Browser nicht im standards-compliant mode befindet.
> ...



aber eine lösung scheint es da nicht zu geben oder ?


----------

